# Paratilapia question



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I would like to keep a P. polleni in a 75 g. (48" long)that currently has:
1 school of lemon tetras
3 emperor tetras
1 synodontis Angelicus
3 very small synodontis flavitaenus
1 red tailed shark
The Paratitalapia is currently about 3.5". Who would have to go? What other tankmates would be appropriate long term? Thanks in advance for any input on keeping these. The tank currently has a planted area, a couple of large driftwood pieces, a few rocks and a very fine gravel substrate.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Your new cichlid will be able to eat everything but your bottom dwellers.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

That's pretty much what I figured so I'm prepared to move most of the fish. Any thoughts what would make for good tank mates in the long run?


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

do you wish to keep it as a single fish?

single Paratilapia's are docile. anything that's not edible is left alone.

still in my opinion a fish that gets well over 8" and is as sturdy and heavily build as an Oscar or a frontosa doesn't belong in a 75G tank......

luckily it's also a fish with the growthrate of a bonsai tree, so unless you buy an adult it'll fit.

best matches would be a few docile catfish of mediumsize; Ancistrus, Hoplosternum or the occasional Synodontis.

almost all Madagascar cichlids are remarkably "catfish-friendly", especially when compared to Malawi/Central America/West African species. 
so the 3 little flavitaeniatus are perfectly safe.

IME Paratilapia isn't a fish eater unless you starve it. I keep mine with Bedotia geayi......and a lot of other Madagascar species. tank is a wee bit bigger than 75G though

it's an insectivore! mine goes almost through the roof out of pure enthousiasm when fed crickets, roaches, spiders and whatnot. haven't found a non poisonous bug that it doesn't relish.

careful not to fatten it up; Paratilapia's can get obese.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks SidGuppy - No I don't want to keep the Paratilapia as a single fish, but yes it will be the only Paratilapia.

I was thinking about a schooling fish that would be suitable for a 75 but not get eaten. Any thoughts there? The fish is small now and even the lemon tetras are not bothered yet. I know that will change so I will move them soon.

If not a school of fish then possibly a couple of smaller cichlids - jewels or victorians have been suggested to me but I'm not sure about either of those.

As far as tank size goes, with the growth rate of a bonsai (good analogy) I have some time. A very large P. polleni might be what I need to push me over the edge into a larger tank!


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with sidguppy, mine were not fish eaters, especially if the fish were fast. They are however, very hard on each other. A dominent male will attack any other male, and when the males are gone, harass any unreceptive female mercilessly


----------



## SidGuppy (Sep 9, 2002)

agreed

I had a pair but the male jumped from the plastic bassin during my house move.

but until then it was on and off; I keep mine in a 1200L tank and that tank was too small (!) most of the time for 2 8" Paratilapia's......

all the other fish (a load of Paretroplus, some Ptychochromis, several catfishes) didn't make any difference.

those they co-existed with just fine. but to each other they don't play nice at all.

I've had 3 spawning attempts in a bit over a year, only one of wich resulted in eggs. all the time between those, it was harassment 24/7. I even had to separate them a few times or else it would have been the male I ended up with

I kept another pair before this one and those were smaller fish (5" female, 6" male), same old.

both pairs were Paratilapia sp 'small spot East Coast'; the one that's usually called 'polleni' in the trade.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I've got the tank pretty empty now except for the 3 small cats, the polleni and a red tailed shark (this can move any time if necessary). For now there is plenty of room, and a larger tank IS in the future. What I envision as a good looking tank is: Please let me know thoughts about what I have marked "?"
1 P. Polleni
3 syno.
? small school of Congo tetra or other large, hardy schooling fish
? Pick from the following : Jewel, firemouth, salvini, other? (either single fish or small group of same)
Thanks for your thoughts/opinions!


----------

